# Just remember tonight



## chrose (Nov 20, 2000)

To everybody have a safe and happy New Year tonight.


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

Wonderful wish for everyone, Chrose. We're invited to friends' home 50 miles away, and are leaving early so as to avoid the drunks on the road. Wisconsin is the largest per capita consumer of brandy in the U.S.- maybe in the world, so my fears are well-justified.


----------



## kimmie (Mar 13, 2001)

Thank you Chrose.

We are staying home, by the fireplace, and we will be watching Time Square's New Year's Celebration, so we will be safe and happy!


----------

